# Schrofenpass: wie lange Bike links tragen?



## Shimanitou (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe gelesen, am Schrofenpass muss das Bike auf der linken Seite getragen werden.
Also evtl. Lenker hinten, damit die ölige Kette kein Tatoo auf's Bein zaubert.
Aber egal, mein Bike lässt sich seitlich einfach nicht sonderlich gut tragen, egal ob der Lenker nun vorne oder hinten ist. 
Es lässt sich kaum schultern, weil unter dem Oberrohr der Dämpfer mit seiner Aufnahme hängt, und kurz darunter sind dann ja schon die beiden Trinkflaschen.

Aber bevor ich mir hier wegen ein paar Metern das Hirn zermartere:
Wie lange muss das Bergrad denn am Schrofenpass überhaupt links getragen werden?

(Trittsicherheit und Schwindelfreiheit sind übrigens gegeben)

Gruss


----------



## nimmersatt (10. Mai 2005)

mit etwas Geschick musst du das Rad gar nicht mit links tragen...
sagen wirs mal so - die einzige Stelle, wo's rechts absolut nicht geht ist auf der Leiter und vielleicht kurz davor und danach

mein Tipp: siehe Bild, aber Achtung: manche Scheibenbremse zieht so Luft und das ist dann im weiteren Verlauf eher unlustig (eigene Erfahrung mit der Marta)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (10. Mai 2005)

kannst du es nicht am Sattel Schultern?


----------



## Shimanitou (10. Mai 2005)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> mit etwas Geschick musst du das Rad gar nicht mit links tragen...
> sagen wirs mal so - die einzige Stelle, wo's rechts absolut nicht geht ist auf der Leiter und vielleicht kurz davor und danach



Sorry, ich hatte meine Frage unglücklich formuliert. Die Frage hätte eigentlich lauten müssen: Wie lange muss das Bike am Schrofenpass *unbedingt seitlich* getragen werden? 
Es ist nämlich halt so, dass sich mein Bergrad weder rechts noch links gut tragen lässt. Hinten quer geht's noch am wenigsten schlecht. 

By the way: Wie lange muss es denn am schroffen Pass insgesamt getragen werden?

Gruss


----------



## Shimanitou (10. Mai 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du es nicht am Sattel Schultern?



Ein paar Meter schon, aber reicht das?

Gruss


----------



## Bergsieger (10. Mai 2005)

Dafür gibt es doch die "Schrofen-" oder "Heckmair-Haltung".   

Siehe obiges Foto.


----------



## thof (10. Mai 2005)

Also richtig getragen habe ich es nie. Man muss mal ein paar steile Steinstufen hochtragen (jeweils 15 Sekunden) und vor der Leiter ist mal eine recht enge Passage (höchstens 60 Sekunden - da sollte man sein Bike links tragen, rechts ist ein Seil zum Halten gespannt). Und die Leiter hat man auch in max. 30 Sekunden überquert. Alles in allem also höchstens 3 Minuten. 
Schwindelfrei sollte man schon sein.


----------



## on any sunday (10. Mai 2005)

Ich würde auch so ca. 5 Minuten sagen, guckst du hier, der Rest ist auch schiebend zu bewältigen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Elmar Neßler (10. Mai 2005)

hi,

die trageanteile halten sich stark in grenzen, bei mir / uns max. 5 minuten.

bin einmal per bike rauf, einmal per bike runter und war auch einmal per pedes nach oben unterwegs.

alles halb so schlimm (trittsicherheit und ausreichende schwindelfreiheit vorausgesetzt). man kann auch rechts schieben oder tragen, jedoch gibt es einfach enge stellen, da läuft man dann eben direkt am rand des schmalen pfades, von dem es dann sehr abschüssig und steil nach unten geht. da ist es dann angenehmer, das bike links zu haben und selbst näher am berg bzw. der wand zu sein. wenn man rechts schiebt / trägt, muss man eben schauen, was lenker, pedale, laufräder etc. machen, sprich, wieviel "aktionsradius" man hat. um keine unliebsamen überraschungen zu erleben, an den engen stellen einfach das bie nach links und dann passt's.

für ein paar meter kann man doch an sich jedes bike so tragen, dass man mit der hand, auf der man das bike hat, das unterrohr greift (je nach schwerpunkt nähe tretlager und mit der anderen hand dann den lenker zur stabilisierung. sollte kein problem sein.

ciao, elmar


----------



## Shimanitou (10. Mai 2005)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> für ein paar meter kann man doch an sich jedes bike so tragen, dass man mit der hand, auf der man das bike hat, das unterrohr greift (je nach schwerpunkt nähe tretlager und mit der anderen hand dann den lenker zur stabilisierung. sollte kein problem sein.



Klar, ein paar Meter gehen immer irgendwie. Deswegen wollte ich ja auch wissen, wie lange die sehr engen Tragestellen sind. Scheint aber wirklich kein Problem zu werden.

Danke.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (10. Mai 2005)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, ein paar Meter gehen immer irgendwie. Deswegen wollte ich ja auch wissen, wie lange die sehr engen Tragestellen sind. Scheint aber wirklich kein Problem zu werden.
> 
> Danke.



solange du nicht mit einem "rocky mountain switch" oder anderen bikes in der gewichtklasse auf alpencross startest, sollte das passen! so 11-14 kg für ein paar meter passen schon, ohne dass der arm sich verlängert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

